# Tilt and trim leak



## hopm (Jul 23, 2012)

The last 2 trips I've taken my tilt has stopped operating when I loaded the boat to leave. In both cases I have refilled with fluid and both tilt and trim have performed flawlessly. I have raised and lowered repeatedly. Probably run more than I would have used it on a trip on the water. There are no sign of any leak. I have put white cloths under the motor and it shows nothing. The motor is a Johnson 150 outboard. The trim gauge has stopped working and I'm not sure if it works on pressure. Is there anywhere inside the hull that may be related to this gauge where there may be a leak? Please advise as to where I may need to track to find where the tilt/trim fluid may be going. Thank you in advance for any response!!!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2017)

Duplicate post.delete


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2017)

.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2017)

When tilt trim leaks ,its the seals onthr cylinders . If you store your engine down then it usually won't leak. You engine must be in the up position,for you to see or reproduce a leaking cylinder.


----------



## hopm (Jul 23, 2012)

Motor has been stored down....


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

If your adjusting your trim under power it could be leaking then into to water where you wouldn't notice the source. I push a 35' x 20' steel barg with a 24' skiff with a 150 mercury that will not trim when loaded with the weight of the barg. Have to let off the throttle to trim with the extra load from the barg. It's most likely a cylinder seal leaking while making way as you adjust trim to plane.


----------

